

Ask HN: Why are new users highlighted in green? - freshGreenUser


======
klausjb
It's good to be able to spot noobs, but I don't think highlighting them in
green is the way to go. My initial thought was that these accounts were in
some way verified or premium. Maybe just appending " [Noob]" to the user name
would be enough.

~~~
maushu
I agree, this will only make unscrupulous users create new accounts to get
more attention to their links (if they don't care about karma).

------
lachyg
Higher probability of a new user spamming the site I'd imagine. This allows
users to notice spammers easier and flag them.

~~~
freshGreenUser
Shouldn't their submissions get less noticed instead of getting more
attention?

~~~
rtbdrurn
No, they should get more, and earlier, notice so that inappropriate
submissions and comments can get flagged earlier to help teach them what this
site is and should be about.

It's an experiment: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434333>

It's testing out ways to try to halt the current perceived decline in civility
and quality: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2403696>

It's been prompted by the departure of some long-standing, high-profile users:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2402730>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2161427>

------
bricestacey
I thought the green might be trying to encourage engaging with those users.
When I was new I never used my account because I felt like a nobody.

------
slater
Probably to make it easier to spot potential spammers

------
rawsyntax
cause we're noobs

